# Magic cleaning pads WARNING.



## lurcher (12 Mar 2020)

I was advised to try Magic cleaning pads in my 260 litre tropical tank.i used one to clean inside glass during a routine water change.A short while later my water looked like milk,I quickly did a 150lt water change and the water is still not completely clear.Has anyone experienced this and any advice appreciated.I got an unused pad and sqeezed it in a jar of water and the water went like milk also be very careful before you use these things,you don’t know what is in them.


----------



## Fisher2007 (12 Mar 2020)

Not used those

I just use non scratch foam pads from the supermarket.  Just to be clear, these are not the normal scourer sponge pads but the similar ones specifically designed for non stick pans.  They are normally yellow (foam) and white (scourer pad).  The scourer pad is fine on glass.  I've used them for years and have never, ever had a problem (with the exception like all pads whereby you might get some sand or similar stuck between the pad and glass)

I even use them for cleaning tough marks and tar spots off my car (both sides of the pad) and they work a treat.  It was a tip I got from a car garage.  Again used them for this for years (black cars, white cars, etc)

Again - just don't confuse these pads with the normal ones though, otherwise you're going to scratch the glass (and your paintwork)


----------



## lurcher (12 Mar 2020)

Thanks for that,my concern is will my fish be ok?


----------



## Fisher2007 (12 Mar 2020)

lurcher said:


> Thanks for that,my concern is will my fish be ok?



I can't answer that but if it were me I'd be doing some big water changes, possibly a couple back to back (drain, fill, circulate for an hour, drain and fill again), then repeat the next day


----------



## Ed Wiser (12 Mar 2020)

There are versions that have soap in them. The plain Mr Clean ones work fine. Read the label because there is a whole segment that have cleaning soap in them.


----------



## lurcher (12 Mar 2020)

Thanks Ed,great info’?


----------



## lazybones51 (12 Mar 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> There are versions that have soap in them. The plain Mr Clean ones work fine. Read the label because there is a whole segment that have cleaning soap in them.


Some dish sponges also contain Antibacterial/Antimicrobial agents which you wouldn't want in your aquarium.


----------



## alto (12 Mar 2020)

I’d do another 50-70% water change

Increase aeration

Add activated carbon to your filter as soon as possible


----------



## lurcher (13 Mar 2020)

Many thanks Alto! Have done another 70% water change and added power filter,fish seem ok this morning and tank seems clear.should I clean my canister filter?,with these big water changes? Just cleaned a week ago.


----------



## BarryH (13 Mar 2020)

I mainly use the non scratch pads Fisher mentions above but I also use the cleaning pads you refer to and never had any problems with them at all. I buy them in 50 packs off of Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Selected-E...white+melamine+pads+50&qid=1584113719&sr=8-10


----------



## ian_m (13 Mar 2020)

I just use squares of filter floss to clean my tanks glass. Works fine and is very cheap.


----------



## Oldguy (13 Mar 2020)

I shave with classic razor blades. When they get blunt I use them to clean the inside viewing pane of the tank. Usually I let the Otos do the work.

Good tip about the white pads for non stick pans for the car. Might try and sneak these onto the wife's shopping list.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 Mar 2020)

Oldguy said:


> I shave with classic razor blades. When they get blunt I use them to clean the inside viewing pane of the tank. Usually I let the Otos do the work.


How did you train them to work the blades?


----------



## Oldguy (13 Mar 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> How did you train them to work the blades?



If only! They are good little workers but always miss bits. Nice to have a pedant onboard. You and my eldest lad would get on well.

Medical advice is that alcohol will kill COVID-19, been taking this very seriously and internally. Don't want to waste any.


----------

